# What's this for??? Did it have a purpose?



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Curious as to what this tab designed purpose by Suzuki and others was for? Year is early early 80s
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I think a flag bolted on it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awe. I could see that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

snapperlicious said:


> I think a flag bolted on it.


This

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup, for a flag. The flag was for visibility at ATV parks. With the flags it made it safer, and easier to see each other when riding, especially in dunes or hills.


----------

